# Indonesian Visa



## Mason2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

Greetings all, first time user of any forum and I am hoping to find some answers here. 
My girlfriend is Indonesian working in Taiwan and I am an American living in Florida. Our goal is to marry here in the US at some point in early to mid 2014 (Thank God for Skype!). 
A few questions...I understand Asian culture and how it is more fitting for the male to "go to the female" and get her family's blessing. That is just not going to be able to happen due to many things on my end. So would it be wrong to ask her to come here first? 
Secondly, I have researched her getting a tourist visa from Indonesia and I'm at a loss as is she.
Is the process really that difficult? 
Hoping (praying) someone here has experienced or assessed a similar situation or can point us in the right direction.
Thanks in advance!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jason.mantle1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello there..

First of all, you're right; Indonesians are generally very conservative and you have to visit the female's family to get their blessings before you marry her. If you are unable to do so, your girlfriend should at least call her family and let them know of your plan before she flies to the US.

For the visa, the government officials here might try to overcomplicate the process (Indonesia is infamous with the corruptions and the procedures here are very bureaucratic) so I think it's best for you to deal with a trusted visa agency. Maybe you could address your visa questions to this agency: Expat Administration Guides for Indonesia Immigration

Good luck!


----------



## Mason2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thank you very much for the added insight, I really appreciate it as does she.


----------

